# dog dazer



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

I am curious how effective this product is.
I am thinking about getting one for my wife when she walks with a stroller in our neighborhood. There is a leash law but you still see the occasional dog wondering around. It seems like a great idea for goat packing also. I was wondering how it affects bears. I had a few ecounters in a tree stand last spring. The bears would smell where we walked in and follow the scent to the ladder. The bear mace was pulled out twice once they headed up the ladder. The velcrow on the mace belt strap, spooked them back down the ladder. Maybe the dazer would just annoy them enough to send em back to the bait and forget the tasty looking camo morsel in the tree.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I tried it systematically around the neighborhood, and use it regularly (and surreptitiously) on the crowded trail.

In the neighborhood, it worked effectively 90% of the time. The other dogs were either deaf or just were too worked up to care.

On the trail so far it has worked 100% - of the time with only one exception.
The dog was on a leash but was aggressive toward the goats. The owner was having trouble restraining it. I eventually bopped it on the nose with my staff.

In my experiments I found the the most effective use is to wait until you see the whites of their eyes, then blast it. At close range it is louder and more startling. If used at a distance it is just annoying.

The dogs also seem to identify the noise with the goats, and on a second encounter with the same dogs, they seem to keep their distance.

...and I've never tried it bare. Might be illegal. ;-)


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

You know.. The basic principal is that it is a loud startling noise.

There is a horn we used to use on sailboats powered with a can of compressed air.
It's decibels might even be greater than the dog dazer. You would hear it. But the bear would surely hear it as well.

The premise is that they would assume a large boat was honking at them, and being confused as to how it got so far inland, run away. Though a polar bear would probably be attracted to it. We met a polar bear on the ice one year and it was not frightened by a red 300 ft ice breaker. It didn't move until the ice it was standing on started to tip. So they probably only hear horns like that when dinner is being served in a small boat.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I have used it on my own dogs. 
But have not had the opportunity to
use it on the trail, yet.

I am happy with it.

Isn't that an air horn, Bob?
R.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

ryorkies said:


> Isn't that an air horn, Bob?
> R.


Yep. But under these circumstances it is a Bair horn ;-)


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Dog dazers are ultrasonic. THere is no noisse for the owner to hear and they somethines think that their dog just suffenly got some sense.

I love using it when I'm patrolling as the civilians don't see it as I keep it low in my hand and so I don't have toexplain what I'm doing. We've had about 90% success with it and the dogs do learn if it's used on the same dog for a few times.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

It works great on cats who like to rub cat hair all over your pant leg too!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

hmmmmm! works on cats! I wonder if it would work on a cougar
or bear or coyote. 

I have recommended it to a few people that are not pack goat people. You may be getting some orders, Rex. LOL


----------

